# Beautiful horse pictures



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Here are some more pictures I took

The first picture is a Clydesdale 
the second and third is an Andalusian 
the fourth is a Friesian


----------



## winstonsgrl (Jan 22, 2011)

Good pics! The Clydesdale is breathtaking.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Thank you very much 
taking pictures of horses is sort of a hobby of mine


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Here are some more lovely pictures
the first 2 are of a Freisian foal 

the other 2 are Grand Prix horses at Thunderbird Show Park 30 min from me


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Great pics! Gorgeous horses!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Great pics!!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

taking pictures of horses is 1 of my hobbies 
thank you for the kind words


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

Ooo I love picture threads, it's great to see so many nice looking horses, it's a great inspiration! 

I got a new one of Indie, and an old one too that looks nice.










The one above was taken on our last trail, she was actually in the process of watching a MONSTER.... I mean, black garbage bag- lay on the side of the road in a scary fashion 










That's from last summer, but I love how it looked with the coloring.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

what a beautiful horse


----------



## ccndodger (Dec 15, 2011)

*Dodger*

My boy Dodger on a windy day in the pasture


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

A beautiful Paint


----------



## ccndodger (Dec 15, 2011)

thank you


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Dodger has very nice markings


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Here are some more pictures I took last summer
top a Quarter Horse Palomino and a Solid Paint on a field 
2 picture Pinto ponies in field 
3&4 show horses at Thunderbird Show Park


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

This is Lamar the Paint I rode 
Marc did some work for the horses owner Carol 
and I got to ride him


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Here is the picture


----------



## MySissyGirl (Dec 12, 2011)

I love all the beautiful pic's, COUNTRY WOMAN!


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

People drive by the farm, stop and stand in the ditch to look at Keegan and take photos of him all the time. It's kinda hilarious. Emily doesn't mind though. 

Don't blame people for stopping. This is what they are stopping to see.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

She is a beautiful horse


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

My rescued haflinger, I think she is beauitiful, but I'm biased. I also wouldn't worry about people taking photos f her if they could.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

What a sweet looking horse Clava


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

by the way, i love your pictures. you are welcome to come photograph my horse anytime


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Thank you for your kind words


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

These pictures are of my friends horse Lamar 
I was riding him before he was sold


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

here are few more pictures of Lamar and me 
he is a little small for me 
I would like a taller horse for myself


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

My husband took these pictures of us


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

You should tell your friend that Lamar's bit is upside down. The ring with the extra little loop on it should be on top attached to the headstall. The extra loop is for a curb strap, which is also looks like Lamar doesn't have. Without a curbstrap on that bit, it isn't working properly.

It should look like this:


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Also the bridle was twisted as well. You want to make sure that it isn't twisted when put on the horse.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Well I can't ride him any more cause he was sold 
Its a bridle that I found years ago at a flea market 
and I do plan to change the bit 
I plan to ride mostly western but I like a snaffle bit


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

That bit is not a snaffle. It's a Tom Thumb. It may have a broken mouth piece, but it has shanks. The shanks apply leverage, making it a curb bit.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I know its not a snaffle bit 
I did not say it was a snaffle bit 
I myself prefer a snaffle bit


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

The mouth piece is not broken


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

Cool pics everybody. I love the Friesians.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Thank you Phantom Stallion 
The foal was very cute 

this is my hobby that I plan to continue in the future


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Here is a picture of some Percherons pulling a tourist wagon 
at Stanley Park in Vancouver BC


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Here are some pictures 
of some Friesians ans Andalusians


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

Cool. I love the Percheron one.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Thank you very much 
come spring I am taking up my hobby again


----------



## paintedhartranch (Dec 28, 2011)

This is maggie this past october










This is moon this was three years ago or so


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Very nice horse pictures 
love the colors


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

I like the one of Moon


----------



## paintedhartranch (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks guys I love taking pics, and the horses are so photogenic


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I hope to take up my hobby 
soon


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

here is a picture of a picture


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

This is my Christmas gift from my Hubby Marc 
this is Secretariat 

I also have an gray Arab stallion, Justin Morgan and `the Black` from the Black Stallion movie 

I am also planning to get Man O`War


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I would like some more


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I just untwisted the bridle and put the bit on properly 
it took me 1/2 hour


----------



## DarenC1 (Apr 6, 2010)

First pic - Sally, my first share Clydesdale. 16hh.

Second pic - Angus, a 19hh Clydesdale at the local RDA.

Third pic - Bracken, my last share horse. 17.2hh.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi Daren
very nice Clydesdales


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

here are some horse pictures


----------



## DarenC1 (Apr 6, 2010)

Country Woman said:


> Hi Daren
> very nice Clydesdales


Thanks.

It's a shame that two of them are no longer with us any more... :-(


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Awe I am so sorry


----------



## draftgrl (Jan 8, 2011)

These are from when I worked in SD at a dude ranch.


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

Love the pics! I love your own pics, I love BC and my husband and I plan to move to BC when/if we get away from Ireland. I find the background in all your pics breathtaking.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Thank you Maple 
the place where the pictures are taken is Maple Ridge BC 
I live near Langley BC Horse capital of BC


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

Country Woman said:


> Thank you Maple
> the place where the pictures are taken is Maple Ridge BC
> I live near Langley BC Horse capital of BC


I was born in Kamloops. I have a good bit of family still in BC.. some in Vancouver/Abbotsford and over towards Chase. We're forever eyeballing houses in BC, but the "affordable" ones are all near Prince George. Id love to be in the Chase/Salmon Arm area... I love it there. My aunt who got me into horses is outside Chase... some great memories in the area


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Here's a few of mine.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

A few of my mare...these are all taken with my iphone, amazingly...I need to take my canon out someday though, lol!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Beautiful pictures! Enjoyed all of them very much. I know where you live Country Woman, I attended Western Heritage at Thunderbird last July.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

wow you all have beautiful horses


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I go to Thunderbird alot
some of the pictures I have taken were at Thunderbird's 
last show of the season


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Great picts Country Woman. I will have to get you to come take some picts of Hunter when he is not all wooly. He looks like a yak right now lol
Here are some picts from our riding around the lower mainland and at our property up near Merritt.


----------



## Horsey4me (Jan 24, 2012)

Super cute pics!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Yea I would love to take your horses pictures


----------



## Zephyrgirl636 (Jan 25, 2012)

Beautiful horses!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I agree


----------



## jenny8 (Jan 30, 2012)

Awwww all theese photos are beautiful!!


----------



## jenny8 (Jan 30, 2012)

Awwww all theese photos are beautiful!! I have a whole photo album full of photos of my horse Sunrise. I have them on keyrings all round my room and everything!!! 

just got a new one printed which i highly reccomend. If you want your horse photo printed on a phone case, likemycase.com are fab!! just thought i would post this on here coz i bought one a couple of weeks back and now they have sent me a discount code as part of their valentines promo thingy!! you can get 15% off if you enter BEMINE06. I used one of my dressage pics that my mum took, it looks brilliant!!!

happy riding.
Jenny. x


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

hi everyone 
yes I love taking pictures of horses


----------



## RedRacer7 (Jan 6, 2012)

Great job! The horses are beautiful!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

When its a little nicer I am going to the race trace and take pictures of the Standardbreds


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Here is a picture of me and my friends horse Seville an Arab Quarter Horse she was 15:2hh
I am 16 here


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Here are some pictures of some Standardbreds training at a local tack 
5 minutes from where I live


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Here are some more


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

some more 
There is racing Monday Wednesday Friday and the weekends


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

My mare being a complete show off...she can make some Arabians look lazy somedays...(and I love Arabs, so Arab lovers, please don't take offence, haha)


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

love your horse


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

here are some more


----------



## countrygirl3 (Aug 30, 2011)

Your horses are so pretty!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

those pictures are of horses from the local race track


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Here are some more Standardbred Pacers


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

some more


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Great picts.
Here are some of my recent ones of our kids.
This is Havok (he's 1yr old now) & our new baby, Faith. We got her a month ago.







Me and Willow







Me on Mona, and my sister on Mona's daughter,Lilly. This is one of my favorite picts.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

nice pictures flytobecat


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

the race track is a 10 minute walk


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

This is me with my first horse, Cheyanne.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Very nice picture Old HorseLady


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

Great Pics!


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

Aren't those pacers beautiful!? I just got an ex pacer a few weeks ago. It's so funny to watch her pace like that out in the pasture. 

here is a picture of her:









Her name is Mercedes and so far she's an absolute angel!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Mercedes is beautiful, I love her color 
How is she to ride?

if its nice this weekend i will take more pictures


----------

